# Halloween Shop Opened for Decorating Event



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2018)

Halloween has brought new collectibles to The Bell Tree!

Your votes have decided Lucky as the winner of our character popularity bracket, Halloween edition. We've added him to our character collectible series and he's now available to purchase in Jack's shop!





As promised, we have even more spooky collectibles available today. We are introducing our brand new Purple Bat Potion collectible, concocted by Laudine. Whether this mysterious potion heals or hurts remains to be seen...




Six more Halloween collectibles are also now in stock, including Jack's character collectible, four candies, and for the first time since their release three years ago, the Spooktakular contest winner series, Voodoo Doll, Ancient Candle, and Pumpkin Cupcake.

























This is our biggest Halloween restock yet, which is taking place to help you with our new Halloween decorating event. Display your spookiest collectibles, scariest avatar, and creepiest signature in our Halloween Decoration Event, hosted in The Woods! This event will allow you to earn bells and a chance for many of the collectibles mentioned above for free. We're excited to see your Halloween decorations all over the forum. Happy Halloween!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2018)

lol actually just randomly decided to check the shop, good timing me


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 30, 2018)

yay! im so excited


----------



## Antonio (Oct 30, 2018)

spoopy update


----------



## cornimer (Oct 30, 2018)

Love love love the new collectibles and thanks for putting a lil event together even though you guys are probably crazy busy


----------



## Locket (Oct 30, 2018)

dang it now my voodoo doll isn't rare


----------



## Laureline (Oct 30, 2018)

Will the cupcake be restocked?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

do I have to only have my halloween collectibles on display to only reply on one of the threads in The Woods forums?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2018)

Laureline said:


> Will the cupcake be restocked?



Everything will be restocked once in a while, but some items are rarer than others so less will be stocked.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

Omg, I read the post just fine, then casually look at your avatar...
...you know I didn't really need sleep anyway.

Hehe, nice Jeremy.


----------



## seliph (Oct 30, 2018)

but why would you make leif sad : (


----------



## Maruchan (Oct 30, 2018)

: : 






Animal Crossing Halloween Edition Part 1:
When Leif meet Barold 






.....


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 30, 2018)

Certainly was not expecting a rerelease of the spellectibles and the bat potion!
I suppose I'll have to find the orange and purple candies elsewhere.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2018)

jeremy's avi is the easiest house of mirrors yet


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 31, 2018)

How long does the Halloween shop stay open?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> How long does the Halloween shop stay open?



Supposedly til Easter   (nah idk)

ayy sweet collectible quiche  <3


----------



## Jacob (Oct 31, 2018)

I love the look of the Purple Bat Potion, please don't take it away from me


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2018)

btw, where's the bat part of the potion come in?

I just keep seeing like a key or an alligator skull or something inside it


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 31, 2018)

*LambdaDelta *
The wings around the bottle neck's top are agreeably hard to make out somewhat.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2018)

wait, but that's the container. not the potion

though now I guess I'll just be wondering wth even is inside (watch as the potion changes into a brand new collectible post-halloween to reveal this)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks like a gyroid face to me, in the potion jar. i hope it'll stay a potion though cause i love that "pot" pun too much sorry not sorry.

Anyway glad I went on phone last night to get the candle and cupcake ayyy


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 1, 2018)

the bat potion is k_hand:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

skarmoury said:


> the bat potion is k_hand:



Too bad emojis don?t work...


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 1, 2018)

Mmm. I like cupcakes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

to bad I couldn't get Coco in time so I can use her on display for halloween


----------



## Amilee (Nov 1, 2018)

the purple bat potion is so pretty <3


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2018)

For archival sake, here are the raffle winners cross-posted:



Jeremy said:


> *The Bell Tree Halloween Decoration Raffle Winners!*
> 
> Congratulations to our 9 raffle winners from our Halloween decoration event!
> 
> ...



https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?459586-Halloween-Decoration-Raffle-Winners


----------



## dedenne (Nov 2, 2018)

congrats to all the winners!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 2, 2018)

Congratulations! 
I didn’t even know there was a raffle lol.

I bought a Lucky collectible from the shop though. He’s very spooky, perfect Halloween villager.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 5, 2018)

Aww, I forgot to check up on the shop! Ah well! ;o;

Lovely spooky collectibles, though!! Congrats to all the raffle winners, too! How fun! Hope everyone had a Happy Halloween!


----------

